# 110 outlets



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I can't figure out why rv manufacturers only give you one 110 outlet? So i added two more to my 28bhs one at each end of the tt. I connected to where the shore power connects to the tt so it wouldn't be on the tt circuit. I used a gcfi plug to make it safe.

Jim


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

No, you are not safe







. If you connected directly to the main wiring coming into the TT you have no circuit protection and if you overload the circuit you can creat a fire. The gfi is a good idea but somehow you need to get it to a breaker. You may be able to come off any of the existing, maybe there is one that is already outside, and connect your new ones into that circuit







. Please reconsider how you did this. Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think Kirk is right about adding a breaker.

Our 28RSS has 4 plugs, but there are times that I wonder about their placement. We have one in the bunkhouse, one in the bathroom, one by the couch and one near the sink, just wish one was by the dinette.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Jim, hey I was thinking about the way you hooked in the outlets and think there is a easy fix. If you were to go to Lowes or home depot and buy a 2 circuit breaker box and replace the existing junction box with it, then wire your outlets to the new breakers this would give you the protection needed. I think the whole thing would cost aprox. 20-25 dollars to do. Do you think it's do able??? Kirk


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions I think you are all right I will get one here at work that will do the trick. Also i will get one for my friend that had soneone do the same to his. These out lets are on the outside I also would like a few more Strategically placed inside the tt.

Thanks again all

Jim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OK, your last post clears this up for me. I thought you were saying you only had 1 outlet INSIDE the trailer







I was thinking, Man-glad I didn't buy a 2003! I have only 1 recepticle outside as well. Got 6 inside though







Good luck with the breakers. Sounds like good advice.


----------

